# was ist die sau noch wert?



## freeriderbtal (11. Mai 2006)

hi!
wollte mal wissen wieviel meine wildsau dh(baujahr 2005) noch wert ist.den rahmen habe ich vor ca 1.5 jahren gekauft.er weißt die "normalen" gebrauchsspuren auf.
ich wollte ihn verkaufen und eben mal eure meinung hören, wieviel ihr denkt, dass ich dafür noch verlangen kann.dabei ist ein dämpfer, reduzierhülsen(steuersatz) + alutecj x-long steuersatz, truvativ innenlager, alutech hinterbaunabe.lager sind neu!
danke schonmal für eure auskunft.
hier noch ein bild:wippe wurde eine neue eingebaut(die mit geschweißten Blechen)


----------



## Maui (12. Mai 2006)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> wollte mal wissen wieviel meine wildsau dh(baujahr 2005) noch wert ist.den rahmen habe ich vor ca 1.5 jahren gekauft.er weißt die "normalen" gebrauchsspuren auf.
> ich wollte ihn verkaufen und eben mal eure meinung hören, wieviel ihr denkt, dass ich dafür noch verlangen kann.dabei ist ein dämpfer, reduzierhülsen(steuersatz) + alutecj x-long steuersatz, truvativ innenlager, alutech hinterbaunabe.lager sind neu!
> danke schonmal für eure auskunft.
> hier noch ein bild:wippe wurde eine neue eingebaut(die mit geschweißten Blechen)



das ist schwierig zu sagen. aber wenn das rad in einem tech. guten zustand ist. sollten 1000 mind. drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RECKLE$$ (14. Mai 2006)

Da stimme ich Maui zu.........
minimum noch 1000.- Kröten, eher so um die 1200.- bis 1350.-
würde ich sagen....
Wenn du es komplett verkaufen würdest, dann ca. 2200.- bis 2500.- Euro...
Man müsste sich aber mal alles genau am Rahmen anschauen(Lager usw.)
bis dann... MfG Reckle$$


----------



## Elfriede (15. Mai 2006)

Welche Rahmengröße ist denn das?

mfg Björn


----------



## freeriderbtal (19. Mai 2006)

also, die lager sind alle ok, hebe sie erst vor kurzem ausgetauscht, der rahmen hat schon die ein oder andere schramme, aber das wirkt sich in keiner weise auf die funktion und haltbarkeit aus, eher auf die optik 
der rahmen ist größe s und nur mit 24" fahrbar(also hinten!!!)


----------

